

"Obama orders US to draw up overseas target list for cyber-attacks" - rollo_tommasi
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/07/obama-china-targets-cyber-overseas

======
conover
It will be extremely interesting to see the government's reaction to all this
top secret information being leaked. I'm sure orders are being yelled into
telephones right about now.

------
rdl
Particularly interesting that this time he included an entire Top Secret
document in the posting (although it's a Presidential Memo, and thus probably
essentially content-free).

